# Remote Key opens with 3rd button tailgate or rear window



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

I saw this in one of the cheat sheets. There is also the same wording with a fourth button. What does this mean?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

1. Open
2. Close (the BMW sign)
3. In Germany with a tailgate/trunk sign on it
4. with a diamond on it (the normal function in Germany is the "home light")

The german word for the diamond is Raute (if you want to search it in the cafds).

CU Oliver


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm in the US. What does this setting do for me?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Button 3 to open and close your trunk/tailgate (for example)
Button 4 to open the window of the tailgate (for example)

I think the remote key in US should also have 4 buttons. Is it right?

CU Oliver


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

The 4th button is a panic alarm


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Whatever this means 

In my opinion the home light function is the better alternative. Few weeks ago I took a look around in the CAFDs and found some parameters for the 4th button.

HU_NBT/3000 HMI/KEY_CONF_TAILGATE = Options in the MMI to choose what the 3rd button on the remote key should open
HU_NBT/3000 HMI/KEY_CONF_COMFORT = to activate the options for the 4th button
HU_NBT/3000 HMI/KEY_CONF_COMFORT_TAILGATE = Open and clos the big or the small tailgate (4th button)
HU_NBT/3000 HMI/KEY_CONF_COMFORT_COOLING = activate the cooling function with the 4th button

Good luck.

CU Oliver


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

still confused...what does this do? alter the FOB buttons? Can anyone confirm these?


----------



## guillaume.db (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello
I have a little problem with my car...
When I use the Tailgate button on my remote control, all doors unlock, not only the tailgate

I'have tried to active HU_CIC / KEY_CONF_TAILGATE but nothing appear in my iDrive menu

Have you any idea ?


----------

